# It's difficult to believe....



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She was a lovely girl, big hugs today, these anniversaries are hard.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A beautiful girl, she is now playing with new friends and looking down on you with a smile

Run free and sleep softly Aiyana


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful girl... I love that upside down sleeping pic. I HATE AIHA..... it's such a terrible disease. Hugs to you and your sweet bridge girl.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Anniversary are so hard, Aiyana will be looking down on you from the Bridge with that sweet smile, knowing how loved she was and still is.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry! It is so hard and they are such strong angels. I cried every day for a year missing my Max and I still miss him almost 11 years later. he had megaesophagus and fought so very hard to stay with us. I'm teary now.
God bless you.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful girl.
These dates are so hard. The pain lessens but never goes away.
Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aiyana*

Aiyana what a beauty!

I am so sorry.

Aiyana is playing with all of our dogs at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

My thoughts are with you on this tough day. We miss them always, but anniversaries are hard.

Aiyana was a real beauty.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She was a gorgeous girl. Anniversaries are so hard. Bless you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Aiyana was a beautiful girl. And sounds like such a fighter. Anniversaries are so hard. May your happy memories help to heal your pain.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My heart cries at this post. I lost my golden boy, Hunter (in my avatar) to AIHA on Oct. 16, 2003. We know his was brought on by ProHeart6. Ten months after his death theFDA had them take it from the market because of the high numnber of deaths and reactions, . 

That is a horrible diesease and I know exactly what you and your girl went thru. I cry for you and for her.,


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

What a beautiful girl she was. You and your family will be in my thoughts today.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

May your memories of Aiyana help you, I will keep you in my prayers.


----------

